# The Undead:



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm going to write a generic undead strategy thread as there are many commonalities between them and there are a lot of things that many people have forgotten about how the undead function and what some of their greatest strengths are.


*Unit Organisation:*
You essentially have two unit options with undead (lacking in general faster troop varieties).

You have expensive (relatively) units of core troops and you have often very powerful and hard hitting units which are usually quite expensive. So in the end the question is how do you win combats without just making an overpowered character which kills everything by himself?

*Unit Size*
There are two cardinal rules for Undead. Core units of 'cheap' stuff, need to be in large units, 25-30 does well. Tough undead need to be in small units and only work in conjunction with the big units of plebs.

*Unit Strategy*
Generally with undead, unlike others, you are flexible in your timing of strategy. Whilst for many armies, you are not, charging early would mean fleeing and possibly losing the unit. Undead such 'mistakes' result in losing a few models which can be ressurected anyways. So you're better to charge early and tie them up, you may even win and remember, with undead if you have big units, one win is enough to win battles many times.

With the powerful units, it's importat you hold back. You only charge once its already engaged, SCR will mean that such a charge will cost you dearly in terms of points.

*Magic*
You rely generally upon magic to offset poor shooting/combat. As a result, it is a rare undead army which relies upon a combat orientated force, the ideal character setup for undead is the one which maximises casters, usually out of 4 characters you will want 3 casters to ensure you have some level of mobility/firepower.

*Characters*
Undead characters in melee are near the upper end of power for warhammer characters, with high toughnes, strength, attacks and some nice items they can go toe to toe with a chaos lord and have a chance of victory. Their combat prowess may suade many people over to the side of the fence which says use lots of them, but the loss of mobility and especially the attritional advantage gained from magic costs undead dearly and they will often find themselves not getting enough magic through if they take this path, although it can work.

If people are interested I may add some and post more otherwise I'll leave it short here.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Interesting start, definitely keep adding to it. I think it would be good to hear what TK and VC players make of it too, since as is often the case there are a number of ways to achieve the desired result.


----------



## Ammit Brando (May 25, 2009)

I agree with the "lots of trash" idea to keep enemies bogged down so your stronger units can flank/rear assault

What i have found works...sometimes...for me as VC against enemies affected by fear.

Bring in one of your vampires and summon zombies behind the enemy you are fighting, so when they break from fear or whatever they flee into your zombies and are wiped out.

Again, this has only worked once for me....but i believe its worth contemplation


----------

